# $5 Books



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I noticed some of my "to-be-read" books are now $5...."The Hunger Games",  "Water for Elephants", "Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet", and "Drowning Ruth".  Is this a temporary Christmas special and has anyone found any others?  Or is this the now normal price?  I wasn't sure so I bought some.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Borders sent out an email yesterday listing some great new releases at $5 each. I was hoping Amazon would match them but when I checked last night they were unchanged. Maybe Amazon has caught up and done a price match?


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

Books on the knob made a list. There are just over 30

http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&node=154606011&p_15=-domain&p_20=English&p_8=40-90&p_36=500-500


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for that link! I picked up a couple. Borders sale goes through the end of the year at least, I believe, so I would guess Amazon would match that.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I picked up a couple too. I hope it lasts till the end of the year because I got a few samples. 

Melissa


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I had already bought and read several of these but snagged several more at this price.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I accidentally stumbled on this myself today!  There are some major titles going pretty cheap.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks! I picked up quite a few. only 1 left in the Outlander series not at $5 or under.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

There was a HUGE list of five dollar books on www.dailycheapreads.com yesterday. HUGE list--81 books I think.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Here's the email from Border's, I got it again today:

http://ebm.e.borders.com/c/tag/hBNGJCMAQfEXsB8WpmAALjDHzu0/doc.html?t_params=I_FROM%3D2%26I_NEW_FOOTER1%3D0%26EMAIL%3Dholly%2540suthard.com%26VALUE_1%3DYBX1009&cmpid=SA_20101227


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

Great info. Thanks. I picked up The Book Thief and The Hunger Games.
L.J.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

I went nuts


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Picked up Water for Elephants. Been interested in checking that one out for a while and the 5 dollar price was too low to resist.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

JimJ said:


> Picked up Water for Elephants. Been interested in checking that one out for a while and the 5 dollar price was too low to resist.


Yep. Just grabbed Water for Elephants also!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up!

I have been kicking myself not for getting Stieg Larsson's books before the agency model pricing so I snapped up the first two.  I also snagged the $5.00 Highlander books.  I downloaded a bunch of samples and am going thru them and have bought The Hunger Games.


----------



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm headed over now. I've been interested in Larsson for some time now. Must get while the gettings good.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I bought all the Outlander books that were $5.  I already have the first one from when it was free so I now have five out of the seven.  Too bad Amazon doesn't have the other two for $5 or I would have the whole series.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Does anyone know how long this sale is going to last?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

No clue. I expected it to be over last week.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I picked up Water for Elephants on Saturday after seeing a preview for the new movie while at the theater.


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow, I'm going shopping! Thanks for the thread.


----------



## FastPop (Dec 22, 2010)

It looks like $5 could be the new eBook price point for major titles -- a "sweet spot" for eBook prices.


----------

